# FLAKE



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

I want to paint my car and I really want to make it stand out, so I want lots of flake then Im doing some patterns can anybody help me out with the steps and a couple brands of clear to use thanks in advance


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

prep body or area,
base coat
intercoat clear with flake
top clear, sanding in between if needed.


----------



## creativekustoms1 (Dec 31, 2008)

use House of kolor or a high solids clear...don't wet sand the flake coats the flakes will turn silver on you and ruin the color..take your time and coat it slow..flakes are heavy and will run easier than regular clearing..


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 29 2009, 04:58 PM~12850867
> *prep body or area,
> base coat
> intercoat clear with flake
> ...


x2


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

intercoat clear is junk- reg. clear will work just as good. i just did my ride this past summer, wetsanding will chop flakes make's em silve, but if you got more flake to shoot it dont matter. we shot all of my flake, 40 ounces hok, then coverd the car in clear till all was coverd generously. wetsand looks killer, no runs no chopped flakes. intercoat carrier is junk. i would just use reg. clear and save the money. keep in mind i flaked mine out allover, might be different if not doing this


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i been shooting my flake with a basic gun with a 1.8 nozzle on it, i been shooting the .008 size flake on small things like hard hats,sign panels and other things.

i always wanted to shoot the real big flake,on motorcycle helmets, tanks and other stuff.

my only question is what gun do u recomend?

i heard a few people tell me to use the FLAKE BUSTER that gun that shoots flake dry over a wet clear coat.u can shoot the real big flake.











i hear others say use a gun with a 2.5 nossle,gravity feed gun like i do know.










the question what do u recommend?


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 29 2009, 08:31 PM~12854801
> *i been shooting my flake with a basic gun with a 1.8 nozzle on it, i been shooting the .008 size flake on small things like hard hats,sign panels and other things.
> 
> i always wanted to shoot the real big flake,on motorcycle helmets, tanks and other stuff.
> ...


I am sure a few guys on here can give you a more hands on opinion on the flake buster type of guns but I have heard they suck pretty bad and waste ALOT of flake. I have a 3.5 gravity gun for the big stuff a 1.8 works good for small flake.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Jan 29 2009, 06:04 PM~12852614
> *intercoat clear is junk- reg. clear will work just as good. i just did my ride this past summer, wetsanding will chop flakes make's em silve, but if you got more flake to shoot it dont matter. we shot all of my flake, 40 ounces hok, then coverd the car in clear till all was coverd generously. wetsand looks killer, no runs no chopped flakes. intercoat carrier is junk. i would just use reg. clear and save the money. keep in mind i flaked mine out allover, might be different if not doing this
> *


Learned that the hard way.....didn't use enough top coat clear


----------



## creativekustoms1 (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 29 2009, 09:57 PM~12855117
> *I am sure a few guys on here can give you a more hands on opinion on the flake buster type of guns but I have heard they suck pretty bad and waste ALOT of flake. I have a 3.5 gravity gun for the big stuff a 1.8 works good for small flake.
> *


x2 the flake buster busts flake all over the place if you went with it i'd buy about a 5 gallon bucket full of flake :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I used a 1.4 tip for the mini flake, came out just fine


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 30 2009, 06:08 PM~12858456
> *Learned that the hard way.....didn't use enough top coat clear
> *


yes thats every1's first mistake with flake,including myself.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 use the LIL DADDY ROTH FLAKE?

i went down to MOONEYES today and seen the selection they have, to me it seems like the smae stuff OLD SKOOL FLAKE sells just with a diferent label on it.

its was around 15 bucks a jar, a few dollars more that old skool flake.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alsa base coat
hok sg 100 inter clear
old skool flake shifty orange
dupont top clear with hardner.


----------



## 89caddy (Aug 16, 2008)

if you on a budget just use your regular gun take the filter out if its in the gun and just mix the flake in the first coat of clear them clean your gun and put the filter in it and clear with about 3 or 4 coats of just clear no flake thats how i have been doing it for 15 years and it works great.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

never seen or used anything diff than hok


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought of buying the flake buster but would that just be a waste of money, or should I just stick to a regular 2.5 nossle and mini flake(lots of it)


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

what should be the flash time beetwen coats lets say for instance the first two coats are full of flake (lots of it) then how long should I wait till shooting the top coats


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Shoot your flake in an interclear,less film build,and it is cheaper than shooting it in regular clear(you don't want to use $50 a gallon clear on a flake job unless it's a turd).Top it off with a high solids clear,I give it at least 3-4 coats(or more),wetsand flat,then reclear.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

oppppppp, what he said, how about a pic of a car you flaked out- and plus 3or 4 coats aint going to cover 40 ounces of flake. but i sure you are the shit when it comes to shooting flake though--- probably the flake guru or some shit


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

3or4 coats aint covering shit with alot of flake, because i dont care what you shoot it in--- it aint going to lay down. cover it untli everti=hing is burried,, wetsand and buff. no chopped flakes this way


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Jan 29 2009, 07:04 PM~12852614
> *intercoat clear is junk- reg. clear will work just as good. i just did my ride this past summer, wetsanding will chop flakes make's em silve, but if you got more flake to shoot it dont matter. we shot all of my flake, 40 ounces hok, then coverd the car in clear till all was coverd generously. wetsand looks killer, no runs no chopped flakes. intercoat carrier is junk. i would just use reg. clear and save the money. keep in mind i flaked mine out allover, might be different if not doing this
> *


 inter clear is design for this purpose, why waste the extra $$ on top coat clear???

unless your using sum cheap ass clear, but i know the clear i use is almost 350 a gallon


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THE QUESTION IS DO YOU WANT FLAKE OR DO YOU WANT DIRTY FLAKE?????......... :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: 


FUCKERS USED TO TALK SO MUCH SHIT WHEN MY 66 CAME OUT CAUSE EVERYTHING WAS FLAKED, THEY WAS SAYING I LOVE FLAKE SO MUCH I FLAKED MY DICK......FUCKING LOUIE FROM MAJESTICS ORLANDO


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

looks great


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

350.00 a gallon is fucking crazy- what brand are you shooting for shit's and giggles


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

my shit in the shade. can you telll there is 40onces of hok kamen blue flake on it.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 4 2009, 04:48 PM~12907029
> *THE QUESTION IS DO YOU WANT FLAKE OR DO YOU WANT DIRTY FLAKE?????......... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> FUCKERS USED TO TALK SO MUCH SHIT WHEN MY 66 CAME OUT CAUSE EVERYTHING WAS FLAKED, THEY WAS SAYING I LOVE FLAKE SO MUCH I FLAKED MY DICK......FUCKING LOUIE FROM MAJESTICS ORLANDO
> 
> ...





here's some dirty flake for you guys


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Feb 4 2009, 07:04 PM~12907188
> *here's some dirty flake for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT RIGHT THERE!!!!! SOME DIRTY FLAKE


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 4 2009, 05:53 PM~12907649
> *THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT RIGHT THERE!!!!!  SOME DIRTY FLAKE
> *



you right should have painted my shit base blue,,, and then put very little flake, and prayed for sun... look what is lighting mine up- flash from a camera. your shit is in 1:00 sun light and looks like silver flake over a blue base 












looks great












































:thumbsdown:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

good looking wheels though :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Feb 4 2009, 05:33 PM~12906887
> *oppppppp, what he said, how about a pic of a car you flaked out- and plus 3or 4 coats aint going to cover 40 ounces of flake. but i sure you are the shit when it comes to shooting flake though--- probably the flake guru or some shit
> *


I've done at least 4 this way,3-4 coats of PPG 2002 high solids clear is enough,all these cars are done this way.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: all i am saying is it took me a little more- my shit is slick as ass- no chopped flakes at all. no re-coats just flake then clear wetsand buff perfect


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

what size flakes???


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Feb 4 2009, 07:18 PM~12907875
> *nice ride
> *


Thanx,all sold,with the exception of the 61,which isn't finished yet.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THE ISSUE WITH LAYING REALLY SOLID LEVELS OF FLAKE, WERE THERE IS NO BREAKS, OR NO SPOTS IS THE AMOUNT OF FLAKE. NOT TRYING TO SHOW OFF, BUT WHEN YOU PUT MY 66 NEXT TO A SO CALLED FLAKED CAR, THERE IS NO COMPARISON. EVEN INSIDE A BUILDING THERE IS SOLID FLAKE THROUGH AND THROUGH. THE SEPERATION COMES WHEN YOU LAY THE CLEAR. HOW THE CLEAR FLOWS, AND THE COVERAGE


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What size (mm) is the HOK mini compared to the Old School Flake, I couldn't find the size in mm anywhere. The OSF looks significantly larger than the HOK. I'm just wondering if it'll give me problems in with the 1.4mm tip I have


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 5 2009, 01:39 PM~12915840
> *What size (mm) is the HOK mini (F20) compared to the Old School Flake, I couldn't find the size in mm anywhere. The OSF looks significantly larger than the HOK. I'm just wondering if it'll give me problems in with the 1.4mm tip I have
> *


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 4 2009, 06:25 PM~12907955
> *THE ISSUE WITH LAYING REALLY SOLID LEVELS OF FLAKE, WERE THERE IS NO BREAKS, OR NO SPOTS IS THE AMOUNT OF FLAKE.  NOT TRYING TO SHOW OFF, BUT WHEN YOU PUT MY 66 NEXT TO A SO CALLED FLAKED CAR, THERE IS NO COMPARISON.  EVEN INSIDE A BUILDING THERE IS SOLID FLAKE THROUGH AND THROUGH.  THE SEPERATION COMES WHEN YOU LAY THE CLEAR.  HOW THE CLEAR FLOWS, AND THE COVERAGE
> *


i took and had my base matched to the color of my flake, mine looks just like reg. color until light gets on it, then it's totally flake cant even see the base


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 4 2009, 08:16 PM~12907862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Feb 5 2009, 05:52 PM~12917149
> *i took and had my base matched to the color of my flake, mine looks just like reg. color until light gets on it, then it's totally flake cant even see the base
> *


TYPICALLY THAT IS HOW PEOPLE LAY FLAKE. THEY ROCK A BASE COLOR THEN GO BACK OVER WITH FLAKE CLOSE TOO OR NEAR THE SAME COLOR.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Feb 4 2009, 05:04 PM~12907188
> *here's some dirty flake for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like holographic flake.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Flake sizes are as follows in inches. Some use microns but thats overseas.

.004 very fine 1.4mm tip easily
.008 fine sprayed with 1.4 but takes some patience 1.7mm recommended
.015 called standard or medium go 2.0
.025 is like bass boat flake. Huge. go 2.5 tip

If you're gonna bury base go with black base. Gives better depth. If you want to pepper it so to speak, go with similar base. But all in all the best advice is to do a test panel before you shoot your car. Hit my store up for best prices.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Feb 5 2009, 09:41 PM~12919518
> *Flake sizes are as follows in inches. Some use microns but thats overseas.
> 
> .004 very fine 1.4mm tip easily
> ...


 i had some .040, drilled the tip out and still clogged it up...


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Feb 5 2009, 08:13 PM~12919945
> *i had some .040, drilled the tip out and still clogged it up...
> *


Yeah? That's a huge flake. I will add, that with any flake if it begins to settle at the bottom it will cause clogs regardless of flake size. So keep it suspended in clearcoat by addding marbles or slightly squeezing trigger with a finger over the tip/nozzle. This will force air back up into cup creating bubbles- that will get the flake mixed and unclog tip. Don't over use this method on plastic hvlp cups. I've blown the lid off before. Flake and clear everywhere, no good.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: love me some flake


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Feb 5 2009, 10:53 PM~12920437
> *Yeah? That's a huge flake. I will add, that with any flake if it begins to settle at the bottom it will cause clogs regardless of flake size. So keep it suspended in clearcoat by addding marbles or slightly squeezing trigger with a finger over the tip/nozzle. This will force air back up into cup creating bubbles- that will get the flake mixed and unclog tip. Don't over use this method on plastic hvlp cups. I've blown the lid off before. Flake and clear everywhere, no good.
> *


i learned that tre hard way. now i try to hold the lid on with my chest or arm and do that


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

TTT for more flake :biggrin:










Still needs to be wetsanded, re-cleared, wetsanded and polished.


----------



## creativekustoms1 (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 13 2009, 07:56 PM~12997734
> *TTT for more flake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what colr?brand is that ? i know its purple lol :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creativekustoms1_@Feb 14 2009, 06:37 AM~13000908
> *what colr?brand is that ? i know its purple lol  :uh:
> *


It's purple Old School Flake over black 

Fleezie84 gave me that tip


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

anyone have pics of blk flake on a car


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

both of these are 015 which is bass boat size flake , the first tank is 015 Tracker bass boat silver flake with several shades of blue kandy over the top
























This one is 015 Tracker bass boat 24 K gold with 5 coats of pagan gold kandy over the top
































you can spray anything up to 008 flake through a 1.4 tip , 015 flake and bigger you need at least a 1.8, it will go through a 1.7 but it will slightly bend the flake which will cause the light to not reflect properly and you will lose the brilliant flash effect.In both of the above jobs , the flake was shot with a cheap ass 1.8 tip siphon feed gun, everything else was shot with my Sata.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 13 2009, 07:56 PM~12997734
> *TTT for more flake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

what difference will i get if the flake is in the paint vs 1st layer of clear??


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

if you put the flake in your base it will have no flash, it will look like you painted over a surface that was full of dirt. you should not spray the flake in clear , too costly, use an intercoat clear or color blender or base binder.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Mar 4 2009, 05:44 PM~13181621
> *if you put the flake in your base it will have no flash, it will look like you painted over a surface that was full of dirt. you should not spray the flake in clear , too costly, use an intercoat clear or color blender or base binder.
> *


 THANK YOU uffin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

you're welcome homie !!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Red flake over a red base :biggrin: 0.08 HOK


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here is the purple one wetsanded and polished. Purple over black base. 0.15 OSF


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Lookin good 801 !! :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Mar 4 2009, 07:14 PM~13183350
> *Lookin good 801 !! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the tip on the purple one, customer was real happy


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

No problem homie !! Just out of curiosity, what did you charge for each of those paint jobs ?? and if you had to do those same paintjobs again now knowing exactly what is involved, what would you charge now ??


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

The red one was a freebie, it was the first thing I learned on  It just took him a few months to get me the tank :buttkick: The purple one I charged $250.

I don't think I'll do another flake job for less than $600.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What do you fellas charge?


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

even at 600 you are giving it away, don,t sell yourself short homie because when you are ready and confident enough to charge the correct price it may be too late to get it because people will know you as the go to guy for a cheap ass paint job. I start out a straight flake job on a bike with 3 pieces ( No kandy ) just straight colored mini flake at 1500 and get it all day long. a flake job is alot of work as you know and for it to last you have to use good products and paint supplies are not cheap either so like I said to undersell your self and wind up working on a job for 7 dollars an hour. FYI for the gold tank with the pinstripes that job alone was 600 and thats just a tank only.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Mar 4 2009, 09:18 PM~13185300
> *even at 600 you are giving it away, don,t sell yourself short homie because when you are ready and confident enough to charge the correct price it may be too late to get it because people will know you as the go to guy for a cheap ass paint job. I start out a straight flake job on a bike with 3 pieces ( No kandy ) just straight colored mini flake at 1500 and get it all day long. a flake job is alot of work as you know and for it to last you have to use good products and paint supplies are not cheap either so like I said to undersell your self and wind up working on a job for 7 dollars an hour.
> *


I thought $600 might be too cheap :angry: My dad had a homie that charged $400 just for a tank....straight color.

Time to bump up the price 

For that $1500 are you using PPG/Dupont etc or Omni/Nason etc


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

I bounce back and forth between PPG and Dupont just depends on availability of the product from the 2 paint suppliers I deal with and the timeframe I have to get the job done.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Mar 4 2009, 09:23 PM~13185392
> *I bounce back and forth between PPG and Dupont just depends on availability of the product from the 2 paint suppliers I deal with and the timeframe I have to get the job done.
> *


Still a pretty good profit and superior product


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 4 2009, 09:26 PM~13185443
> *Still a pretty good profit and superior product
> *


The work has to last


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Mar 4 2009, 09:29 PM~13185491
> *The work has to last
> *


Very true


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Mar 4 2009, 08:29 PM~13185491
> *The work has to last
> *


 :thumbsup: lookin good fellas


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 4 2009, 08:57 PM~13185933
> *:thumbsup: lookin good fellas
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 4 2009, 11:21 PM~13185352
> *I thought $600 might be too cheap :angry: My dad had a homie that charged $400 just for a tank....straight color.
> 
> Time to bump up the price
> ...


for 1500$ youd be better off use the good stuff


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Not bad for a free paint job :biggrin:


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

801Rider said:


> Not bad for a free paint job :biggrin:


Is this house of kolor f20 red flake on this motorcycle?


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

When you're flaking the best rule of thumb is if you think you've got enough you should probably shoot a bunch more


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bigbrian1 said:


> Is this house of kolor f20 red flake on this motorcycle?


:yes:


----------

